# Here it is... a picture of my latest piece.



## rx (Dec 1, 2012)

Continued from this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...rsuing-career-art-music-come-look-my-art.html

finally got a good picture of it 

*"Noumenon".* 42 x 30 inches. pencil on paper. 2012.

large






medium


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2012)

Your pieces always remind me a bit of giger but a lot more interesting, nice work as usuall!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy smokes! Fantastic work man!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 1, 2012)

amazing! i love your work


----------



## rx (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks guys. this piece was on display at the Seoul Contemporary Art Fair 2012. I was one of the representing artists. 






i actually finished the piece the night before the opening day. I could've submitted a piece that was already done but I was dumb i guess lololo. i stayed up for three days to finish it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 2, 2012)

This is hard to look at... in a good way


----------



## Bevo (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice work!

I am always amazed at what people come up with!
The details in the hand was really amazing!


----------



## Ashahalasin (Dec 3, 2012)

This is amazing. Absolutely top stuff mate.


----------



## budda (Dec 3, 2012)

You're talented, sir!

Can we get a sweet pic of the one on the left?


----------



## rx (Dec 5, 2012)

budda said:


> You're talented, sir!
> 
> Can we get a sweet pic of the one on the left?



here you go






you should check that link in the first post in this thread for more


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 5, 2012)

that's pretty awesome. Conveys a strong feeling.


----------



## groovemasta (Dec 6, 2012)

wow


----------



## Guitarwizard (Dec 6, 2012)

You got mail.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 6, 2012)

holy shit you're awesome


----------



## rx (Dec 6, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> You got mail.



will reply tomorrow


----------



## uberthrall (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome stuff dude.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely amazing. I love this!!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 6, 2013)

Bravo.


----------

